# Peristomal hernia



## pituffs (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this considered ventral hernia? The pt has an ileostomy plan's to have a j-pouch so to provide temporary solution to the obstruction the dr. repaired the peristomal hernia.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jul 7, 2009)

May want to take a look at 44346


----------



## pituffs (Jul 7, 2009)

*peristomal hernia*

There was no revision of colostomy


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jul 7, 2009)

What does your op note say? There has to be some type of revision/repair because a parastomal hernia is a complication of an end colostomy.


----------



## jaimewicklund (Jul 7, 2009)

When my docs do a parastomal hernia repair without revising the stoma, we just add a -52 modifier to 44346. Is their another way this should be coded?

Jaime, CPC


----------



## mmelcam (Jul 8, 2009)

When my doctors do a peristomal hernia repair without a revision to the colostomy, I use the ventral hernia repair code.


----------

